# venetian plaster over wallpaper?



## vstroud (Dec 11, 2007)

I am wondering if it would save me time to venetian plaster over wallpaper? Or should I just remove all this dang wallpaper (what was I thinking) then do the job. I will be putting the home on the market in 2 years...

Thanks


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 11, 2007)

I think you're asking for trouble if you don't remove the wall paper.


----------



## Hack (Dec 14, 2007)

Removing wallpaper is easy...why take any chances?

Good Luck


----------



## travelover (Dec 14, 2007)

Rent a wallpaper steamer and score the paper. You'll be amazed at how it comes off.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 13, 2008)

Use Downy fabric softener and warm water, not so hard on the lungs.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Use Downy fabric softener and warm water, not so hard on the lungs.



Smells pretty, too.


----------



## Hack (Jan 16, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> Smells pretty, too.



LOL...We used a spray on wallpaper remover (non toxic).  Wiped it on with a sponge, let it sit for 5 minutes or so and the paper peeled right off.  I think it was just soapy water myself.  Our wallpaper was porous.  If your paper isn't porous, you need to score it first with one of those roller thingy's, then apply the remover.

Our drywall texture guy recommended using Zinsser oil base primer over the leftover wallpaper glue to insure good adhesion of his texturing mud to the wall.  Worked like a champ!  Just have to ventilate VERY well when using this stuff...


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hack said:


> ...Our drywall texture guy recommended using Zinsser oil base primer over the leftover wallpaper glue to insure good adhesion of his texturing mud to the wall.  Worked like a champ!  Just have to ventilate VERY well when using this stuff...



I use Zinsser Bulls Eye Odorless a lot. Will be using it tomorrow, in fact. It's not completely odor free, but it sure makes a big difference.


----------

